

Ask HN: Can someone explain how kudu works? - wonderingwhere

So I discovered this website http:&#x2F;&#x2F;kudu.io&#x2F;<p>Wondering how they can afford to have someone dedicated to my campaign without charging hourly price.<p>I signed up and it looks like basically someone dedicated to look after my campaigns!<p>Can someone explain a big picture of what kudu is doing?<p>How are they able to find &quot;experts&quot; (outsourcing), but keep the costs to a monthly fee, unless they were hiring someone overseas $5&#x2F;hr.<p>Overall, trying to figure out what&#x27;s really going under the hood at kudu.
======
justsorneguy
[http://kudu.io/pricing](http://kudu.io/pricing)

